# nano 5 gal .



## DEazy (Nov 19, 2015)

I like it! But you should dose excel every day from what I understand?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Are the large smooth rocks Mexican beach pebles/ what lenght are they? I tried to find 3"-5" but can't get anything more than 1"-2.5" (3"-5" missold) =.=


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

brianyu88 said:


> hello all , so after reading a lot about planted tank, i start a 5gal planed , just 3 weeks old but already has some grow .the tanks running on 40watts light with aquaclear 20 . i dose excel twice a week . i hope you guys can help to made this tank work . thanks .
> View attachment 553937
> View attachment 553945
> 
> ...


Looks really nice! What kind of light is that? It looks sort of like a Kessil. 40W might be a little overkill for a 5g, have you had any problems with algae? 

I seem to remember hearing that Excel will dissipate in a tank withing 12 hours. I can't remember where I heard that, and whether or not it's true... Anyone else?


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Excel has a HALF life of ~12 hours so is (theoretically) available as a carbon source for plants for a full day. Doesn't matter when you dose. Strangely, I know that but I still dose it 1-2 hrs before lights on. Maybe out of habit or false hope that it will work better. 

Answered better by Plantbrain:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...seachem-excel-ppm-toxicity-decomposition.html


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

yes, that was kessil a160 , the floatting plant block some of the light , maybe that why there is no algae yet. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## robchang (Oct 12, 2015)

I love your substrate! What is it? 

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

it was black flourite . here some more update picture . floating plants seem doing really good. 









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

a kessil a160 is REALLY overpowered for that tank, i think you may run into algae issues without pressurized co2


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

i know hehe but it look so sexy! i cut down the time of light to 5h /day . seem fine for now ... the floating plants doing a good job by blocking half of the tanks surface.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

here it short video 
https://youtu.be/WuIpulFEpbg

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

update weeks 5 :
water turn green , my solution is turn down the light to minimum intensity . but should I stop doses excel ? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Keep going with the excel, but definitely turn the light down. I'd add more floaters or quick growing stem plants to help soak up nutrients, too.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

brianyu88 said:


> update weeks 5 :
> water turn green , my solution is turn down the light to minimum intensity . but should I stop doses excel ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


 @dpod is right. Definitely keep up with the Excel. As @sohankpatel and myself have mentioned, an a160 is too much light for a tank that size. Even with the intensity turned down you're going to have a hard time combating any algae. With that much light available it will always be able to out compete the plants unless you really start cranking up CO2 levels in the tank. Even that might not be enough. If you keep with the Kessil you might have to invest with a filter with a built in UV sterilizer to keep algae at bay.

Some good info on different types of algae and their causes. [link]

Good luck!


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

thank you guys for the tip , i will post some update pictures next week. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

here is a update video , water is clearing with the new setting . 5h with low intensity . dosing excel everyday . 30 % water change everyday.
https://youtu.be/1ro14A1bPMI

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

here somes more update . gw is gone , a lot of grow im really happy after all . 7weeks tanks .























Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

here live on youtube ! https://youtu.be/y_cNzhE1pwM

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice tank! I was looking to get the Kessil light for my 5g tank as well; however, it was the a150 which is not adjustable. I'm rethinking that idea now. 30% *daily* water changes is just too much.


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

wc was for against green water. now it weekly wc . kessil is a great light , no doubt. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

brianyu88 said:


> wc was for against green water. now it weekly wc . kessil is a great light , no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Up your PO4 levels to help deal with that GDA.


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

po4 ? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

christmas update! a friend of mine gave me a old eheim 2213, so i decide to take out the aquaclear 20 and gave a 2213 a try . i use a custom electric wire holder to slowdown the intake . look ok after 1 day running , no leaks found yet . water is more clear now . here more picture ! merry Christmas all.























Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

PO4 = Phosphate

GDA is known to present when phosphates are low..


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

quick update video . 
https://youtu.be/-sE7o33rpOA

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

update jan2016 
https://youtu.be/rQY076IErnY

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks good. You can always raise the kessil a little if it's still too strong.


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

hi guys hre a quick update 
https://youtu.be/bJCO6V1sLsI

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianyu88 (Dec 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/SmacNk_Zbx4

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

